# DeX upgrade cost (vacation enhancement)



## youppi (Jan 1, 2021)

They changed the start date of the upgrade cost (vacation enhancement) from October 31, 2020 to April 1, 2021 as per page 15 of the new version of the DeX guide (https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/destination-xchange-member-guide_2.pdf).

I published a Spreadsheet that shows how much it will cost in $$$ or points on top of the exchange fee and the number of points deposited for the tier credit from what I understand. Totally crazy.




__





						Destination Xchange Cost for Points Members - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com
				




I also added both document links in the section DRI_Club(DeX) of the Timeshare reference Spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...8NPz0Pmm6KZZYcVsMoMIrwenxcIYwT2gD62Y/pubhtml#

This is one of the tables you will see in the Spreadsheet when you will upgrade in tier and/or unit size after April 1, 2021
This table is from a tier 1 credit (2,000 pts deposited)


----------



## cindyc (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks, Youppi!

I was wondering if you, or others, have had any luck booking the upgrade promotion?  I tried yesterday to use my Tier 3 deposit to book a Tier 6 and had no luck on my own, with help from Chat or when I called.  The agent on Chat told me you could only do a one tier upgrade.  I pointed out on the newsletter it says you can upgrade to any unit size, but she checked with her supervisor and was told only a 1 Tier upgrade was possible.  

I then tried booking a 1 tier upgraded unit with no luck.  Also tried to filter by Diamond-owned, Diamond managed, etc but had no luck with any combination.

If you have had any luck with this, please share your story.

Thanks!

C


----------



## youppi (Jan 1, 2021)

cindyc said:


> Thanks, Youppi!
> 
> I was wondering if you, or others, have had any luck booking the upgrade promotion?  I tried yesterday to use my Tier 3 deposit to book a Tier 6 and had no luck on my own, with help from Chat or when I called.  The agent on Chat told me you could only do a one tier upgrade.  I pointed out on the newsletter it says you can upgrade to any unit size, but she checked with her supervisor and was told only a 1 Tier upgrade was possible.
> 
> ...


I never deposited nor booked a unit with DeX.
May be the free promotion upgrade in tier is limited to 1 step (I don't know) but normally there is no limit in tier upgrade as per the page 16 (Frequently Asked Questions) of the DeX guide where there is an example of a double tier upgrade


----------



## cindyc (Jan 2, 2021)

I have an update and happy ending to my story of frustration on December 31 and being unable to use the promotional upgrade to any unit size without a "Vacation Enhanment Fee."  After being unable to book on my own or with help of a supervisor and being told I could actually only upgrade one tier, I decided to write to the DRI CEO, Michael Flaskey.   I provided documentation (ie screen captures and the chat transcript) and proved that I was unable to book it and asked for assistance.  Today I got a call from a supervisor who assisted me in completing the booking and confirmed that I should have been able to book the unit.  He went ahead and booked it for me lickety-split!  I am one happy gal as I was able to use a Tier 3 deposit (studio side of my Sedona Summit deeded week) to get into a 3 bedroom cabin in Angel Fire, NM for a week in summer, what normally would have been a Tier 6.

My advice is you are thinking of trying DEx out, search and see if there is availability for something that interests you and book it before April 1. Remember use the filters to select properties that are bookable by Tiers as those are the ones available in through DEx.  

Happy New Year TUGGers!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 8, 2021)

Have anyone used the new DEX Exchange Program to exchange into a non Diamond property for 2021. Were you successful?


----------

